# Country & western show - Malvern



## moblee

Hi


I've booked on this show for the First time........Looking at maps it looks quite isolated :!: 

Are there shop's nearby OR is it best to come with full provisions ??

I don't bring a car with me  

Thanks


----------



## ramblingon

I would get your provisions before you turn up- Malvern is a short drive away and parking can be difficult. May see you there.


----------



## locovan

Surely there will be take away stalls --but yes Im buying my provisions before we get there.
You will have to much fun you wont want to go shopping --Yeh Hah!!!
Cowboy!!!


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Phil

There is usually a small shop on site for papers milk bread etc but no big shops near, so I would bring plenty with you to feed the tribe.


Jacquie


----------



## CourtJester

Howdy Phil
Make sure that you arrive with plenty of water on board. Last year, where we were, the water supply came out at slow trickle speed, just a tad quicker than fast drip.


----------



## ICDSUN

moblee said:


> Hi
> 
> I've booked on this show for the First time........Looking at maps it looks quite isolated :!:
> 
> Are there shop's nearby OR is it best to come with full provisions ??
> 
> I don't bring a car with me
> Thanks


There is a Morrisons about 3mile away which you can park at

Chris


----------



## moblee

Thanks for the advice pardners


----------



## tonka

Malvern last year was the first time we had camped at a show, went in general camping as not booked and had a great time...
Looking forward to it again this year. I was half tempted to get a cowboy hat but resisted..  
Campsite shop will be there for emergency items but you pay for it..

One thing I did like at Malvern was they left plenty of space both in front and back of your "pitch" so easy to get out if you did want to drive out..


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Phil

Just a word of advice about what else to pack.

The showground at Malvern is a bit weird as regards the weather. It is a place of extremes.

It's in the shelter of the hills and if it's a hot day elsewhere it's absolutely roasting at the show, and conversely if it's generally a cold day you don't see many brass monkeys looking at the vans!! 8O :lol: :lol: 

There are standpipes around so you can get water for the dog. Our mutt is trained to drink from a running tap, but if yours isn't, one of those folding plastic dog bowls might be handy if it is hot.

Most of the aisles are tarmac, and it's a big place, so if you have delicate feet a pair of comfy walking shoes would be an advantage. If it has been very wet for a while before the show, it will be muddy in places off the tarmac.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Phil,

All that's been said before is excellent advice - Malvern is a really great show! Also, if you fancy wearing a cowboy hat then this is the place to do it! Cowboys and Indians everywhere :lol: :lol: 

Looking forward to meeting everyone and if anyone is wondering: I'd book up as soon as you can as it's bound to be a sell out!


----------



## Hezbez

JollyJack said:


> ...I'd book up as soon as you can as it's bound to be a sell out!


Do you mean a sell out on the MHF pitch or with Warners?


----------



## kaacee

Whatever you do don't rely on the pub at Hanley Swan being open and even if they are, you might not get anything to eat, they never have a reliable chef and even when you book for sunday lunch, you are then told (when youve walked 2 miles) sorry no chef. !!!! 

Bit late then to find anywhere else to eat.

This was in May this year when we went to the 3 Counties Spring Flower Show.

Check before you go is my advice.

Keith


----------



## Zebedee

Cracking good butcher just by the duck pond though Keith, so if he's open you can always take something back to cook in the van - and annoy the neighbours with mouth watering whiffs. :roll: 

The little village shop opposite is not bad either if you run out of anything.

Dave


----------



## ramblingon

Bargains I treated myself to last year two Lightweight aluminium chairs, Three shag pile throws two huge ones for home - and one small for the van, plus silver screens I had a set for the T4 for £50 -- so bring plenty of money, :twisted: I never bothered with the entertainment it was far too crowded and stuffy hot just like a cattle shed in fact, bring plenty to drink and nibble, and a bike would be a good thing for fetching papers etc. :wink: I camped off piste last year as I was to late to book. Oh and I thought the water had a rubbery taste so I wouldn't drink it! :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

52 on the list now and most still unconfirmed  :roll: if you could all get booking it would help a great deal in where we get pitched at Malvern, and as JollyJack said this show will probably be a sell out sooner rather than later.



Jacquie


----------



## marionandrob

Hi Jaquie
Could you confirm us on this one please, its so long since I put our names down the link for confirming has disappeared from my hjotmail.
Has anyone got their tickets yet?

Marion


----------



## LadyJ

marionandrob said:


> Hi Jaquie
> Could you confirm us on this one please, its so long since I put our names down the link for confirming has disappeared from my hjotmail.
> Has anyone got their tickets yet?
> 
> Marion


Thanks Marion.

Now that only leaves 36 more of you to confirm you have booked :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

Is there a corral for our horses. can we re-stock on 45 ammo and is Slack Alice still working at the saloon.  

And can we still put brown and white sugar on our chips because the lights at the chippie are so dim we can't see a blamed thing!


----------



## larrywatters

hi Jacquie,
we are all booked so can you please lend me the money that Larry had to pay out  you no what he is like :wink: see you there.


----------



## LadyJ

larrywatters said:


> hi Jacquie,
> we are all booked so can you please lend me the money that Larry had to pay out  you no what he is like :wink: see you there.


Yes tight was that he is :lol:

Have any more of you now booked????? the sooner you all book we may get a better pitch than we had last year.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We still have room for 4 more at the moment.


Still 34 unconfirmed on the rally listy  




Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Thanks for the promt Jacquie.

I have just paid for my tickets so confirmed my place. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Thanks for the promt Jacquie.
> 
> I have just paid for my tickets so confirmed my place. :wink:
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith I wish they were all like you.

Come on folks get booking please

Jacquie


----------



## jonno8007

*malvern show*

booked up

John W


----------



## Hezbez

That's us booked.

We'll be coming from Abbey Wood CC site in London direct to Malvern - can someone tell me what the best route is to take please.
AA routeplanner wants to take me via the centre of London :?


----------



## JollyJack

I'm in Italy at the moment but from memory M4 to Swindon then north round Cirencester - good road and on to the M5 North.. hope that helps..


----------



## moblee

Hezbez said:


> We'll be coming from Abbey Wood CC site in London direct to Malvern - can someone tell me what the best route is to take please.
> AA routeplanner wants to take me via the centre of London :?


Possibly - Go in a bit to the A205/A406 North circular follow it round to the A40, changes into M40 back on the A40 at Oxford, this eventually brings you to the M5 at Cheltenham.

Just given you another option Hez,there's probably someone out there with a far better route


----------



## litcher

To avoid London I'd go south on the A2 to the M25, clockwise up to the M4 or wherever - I don't know that bit and haven't looked it up.

I know that might seem like the long way round but it's straightforward and usually troublefree. It avoids the Blackwall Tunnel which can be very bad and the Dartford Tunnel. 

There are roadworks on the North Circular (A406) at Bounds Green and they seem to be causing delays - I think until at least October.

Alternatively Dartford Tunnel and anti-clockwise round the M25.

It partly depends on the day/time of day you're likely to be travelling - any idea at this stage?

Viv


----------



## Hezbez

litcher said:


> ...It partly depends on the day/time of day you're likely to be travelling - any idea at this stage?
> 
> Viv


We will be leaving Abbey Wood to head to Malvern around midday on the Thursday.

Thanks


----------



## LadyJ

Please Please Please folks can you get a move on booking with Warners for Malvern as our rally list is now full. If we want more space for more vans then everyone on our list has to be booked with Warner's.

There are at least 32 of you still showing unconfirmed!!!


If you are not intending on going can you please let me know so that I can delete you from the list in case more want to join us there.



Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## badger

Jacquie

We'll Be there, and so will S1LVERFOX,but he is off sailing in greece at the moment, can you put him on the list please, Ta!!

By the way the entertainment will be great as usual, cant understand folk who don't like country.!! LOL

See y'all there


----------



## badger

Well thats it I'm broke now,

Booked and paid Jacquie, please confirm me.


----------



## ramblingon

Yep Iv'e confirmed.

Those of us that have pre booked but not confirmed yet- I see all 60 places have been earmarked- failing non confirmation.
Reminder if you wish to go to the Saturday night entertainment you need to book up soon last year they sold out well before the show started.

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-Western-Motorhome-Show/_sh6


----------



## LadyJ

Right folks those unconfirmed are

theorch
silkcut105
alandsue
LAZZA
jasonb
oxford-wanderer
Woofer
sweeny
naunty
waspes
olly-sam
KENNYJAY
Harp07
stewartwebr
CaptainBligh
Happyrunner
litcher
ladyrunner
moblee
mycansal
DaveanKath
val33
RobMD
domannhaL
S1LVERFOX

Now as this is half our allotted space being taken up with un booked folks we will not get more space allotted to us unless you all get booking please.

If you have booked please let me know and I will confirm you on our list, or if you are not attending let me know and I will take you off the list so that others who do want to go can.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## badger

Can you put silverfox on the list please J.


----------



## ktesis

I can confirm that we have booked.
Ktesis (Derek & Lesley)


----------



## LadyJ

Badger

I have added silverfox1 on to the list now, has he booked?

ktesis

I have confirmed you on the list thank you for letting me know



Any more now booked please????????????




Jacquie


----------



## ramblingon

Anyone going on the guided walk this time? I think I will, the dogs will love it!


----------



## locovan

All confirmed :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

One down thanks Mavis  only 26 more to go :roll:  


theorch
silkcut105
alandsue
LAZZA
jasonb
oxford-wanderer
Woofer
sweeny
naunty
waspes
olly-sam
KENNYJAY
Harp07
stewartwebr
CaptainBligh
Happyrunner
litcher
ladyrunner
moblee
mycansal
DaveanKath
val33
RobMD
domannhaL
S1LIVERFOX



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

ANY MORE BOOKED YET PLEASE :?: :?: :?: :?: 






Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still 26 of you showing unconfirmed  


theorch
silkcut105
LAZZA
jasonb
sweeny
naunty
waspes
olly-sam
KENNYJAY
Harp07
stewartwebr
CaptainBligh
Happyrunner
litcher
ladyrunner
moblee
mycansal
DaveanKath
thedoc
val33
RobMD
domannhaL
S1LIVERFOX
Sonesta
cronkle
ambegayo


Any of the above folks now booked by any chance please???????

As the rally list is showing full again could you all please get booking or if you are not going please let us know so we can take you off the list in case somebody else want to go. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Unconfirmed

theorch
silkcut105
LAZZA
jasonb
sweeny
naunty
waspes
olly-sam
KENNYJAY
Harp07
stewartwebr
CaptainBligh
Happyrunner
litcher
ladyrunner
moblee
mycansal
DaveanKath
RobMD
domannhal
Sonesta
cronkle
ambegayo


Any of the above folks now booked by any chance please???????



Jacquie


----------



## CliveMott

Bring a push bike, Hanley Swan is only a short ride away and has a provisions shop / post office. However the Camp site shop is normally very good as well for most basics.

C.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Jacquie, have you got a 'waiting list' for this show?

If so you you put my name down please - thanks.

Hope you and John are keeping well.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

As you can see from tokkalosh's post there are still members wishing to book for this show with MHF.

I am reluctant to ask Warners to increase our numbers again when 24 of you still haven't booked with them and confirmed with MHF.

So can all the unconfirmed please let us know whether they are going or not, it's not fair to other members who want to book, if you are on the list and don't intend booking.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Jenny,

We are in Ireland at the moment - and we are not back until the 13th July. However, as soon as we get home I will ring and book our MHF place with Warners. We will DEFINTELY be coming, so I hope this helps to lighten your rally organisation in some small way?

Sue


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Jac & Jen,

We are still in France - Sweeny is with us and he's just confirmed to me definitely coming to Malvern - (Thursday until Sunday) - he'll pay up and confirm when he gets home - on 13th July next week.

Bob


----------



## LadyJ

Still showing un confirmed  have any of you now booked? if not can you please get a move on we have a waiting list.

Unconfirmed

theorch
silkcut105
LAZZA
jasonb
sweeny
naunty
waspes
olly-sam
KENNYJAY
Harp07
stewartwebr
CaptainBligh
Happyrunner
litcher
ladyrunner
moblee
mycansal
DaveanKath
thedoc
RobMD
domannhal
Sonesta
cronkle
ambegayo


Jacquie


----------



## domannhal

After winning a hat for Michael at Peterborough show I thought we'd better go to Malvern., so I've booked with Warners today! Hey Jacquie, we'll leave the paint brushes at home :lol:


----------



## scottie

Still showing un confirmed have any of you now booked? if not can you please get a move on we have a waiting list. 

Unconfirmed 

theorch 
silkcut105 
LAZZA 
jasonb 
sweeny 
naunty 
KENNYJAY 
CaptainBligh 
Happyrunner 
litcher 
ladyrunner 
moblee 
mycansal 
DaveanKath 
thedoc 
RobMD 
Sonesta 
cronkle 
ambegayo


----------



## clianthus

domannhal said:


> After winning a hat for Michael at Peterborough show I thought we'd better go to Malvern., so I've booked with Warners today! Hey Jacquie, we'll leave the paint brushes at home :lol:


I'm sure Michael will look very fetching in that hat Ann :wink: I've confirmed you on the MHF list, thanks for letting us know you have booked.

I have spoken to Warners today and they have increased our numbers to 80, so if anyone wants to add their name to the MHF list they can.

Please can all the unconfirmed contact us to let us know if they are still intending to go to the show or whether they now want their name taken off the list. Thanks.

*Just to remind you Club Pre-booking closes at 9am on Friday 29th July 2011*


----------



## waspes

Hi
I have just booked and paid for the show.
  

Peter.


----------



## locovan

I forgot to say my tickets arrived yesterday :wink:


----------



## dawnwynne

Mine too Mavis! Yeehaw...hot diggity dog!!


----------



## locovan

Get your spur's on menfolk and the Gingham dress and petticoat's on us and off we go :indian:


----------



## dawnwynne

I got's me horse and dang it I'm not afraid to use it!  :lol:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Received our tickets as well, the system works. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

Those still un confirmed are

theorch
silkcut105
LAZZA
jasonb
sweeny
KENNYJAY
CaptainBligh
litcher
ladyrunner
moblee
mycansal
DaveanKath
thedoc
RobMD
Sonesta
cronkle
ambegayo
StAubyns
gnscloz


Have any of you now booked PLEASE


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

You only have 18 days left now to book for Malvern folks






Jacquie


----------



## KENNYJAY

*malvern show*

hi jac paid from thurs to sun best wishes
kennyajy


----------



## clive1821

See you friday Ken :roll:


----------



## clianthus

*Re: malvern show*



KENNYJAY said:


> hi jac paid from thurs to sun best wishes
> kennyajy


I've confirmed you on the list Kenny.


----------



## LadyJ

Great Kenny look forward to seeing you and Rhona there

Now that just leaves the following folks to get booking PLEASE or if you have booked can you PLEASE let us know so we can confirm you on our rally list. Ta

theorch
silkcut105
LAZZA
jasonb
CaptainBligh
litcher
ladyrunner
moblee
mycansal
DaveanKath
thedoc
RobMD
Sonesta
cronkle
ambegayo
tokkalosh
StAubyns
gnscloz

* Only 16 days left now to book booking closes at 9am 29th July*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still 13 of you un confirmed  :roll:

theorch
silkcut105
LAZZA
jasonb
CaptainBligh
litcher
mycansal
DaveanKath
thedoc
cronkle
ambegayo
tokkalosh
gnscloz

* Only 14 days left now to book, booking closed 9am Friday 29th July 2011*

Jacquie


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Jacquie, Hi Jenny,

I have just booked with Warners from the Thurs - Sun so please could you add my name to your confirmed list?

Thank you. 

See you both soon.

Sue x


----------



## StAubyns

Hi Jacquie

really disapointed, but won't be able to make it. 

Eldest son is 40 on the 21st August, but the secret party  has been rearranged from the 13th :? to the 20th so it clashes with the rally 

We were hoping to get to Malvern on the Thursday and then sneak off to get to the party, but its not possible now


----------



## clianthus

Hi Sue

I've confirmed you on the Malvern list, thanks for letting us know you have booked.

Hi Geoff

I've taken you off the Malvern list, shame you can't make it but hope you enjoy the party.


----------



## Oscarmax

Looks like you will have to out up with my mob as well


----------



## moblee

Booked & Paid.

Arrive Thursday, leave Monday


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Phil look forward to seeing you and the tribe there 

Now that just leaves 11 more of you to get booking PLEASE

theorch
silkcut105
jasonb
litcher
mycansal
DaveanKath
thedoc
cronkle
ambegayo
gnscloz
Jezport

*Only 12 days left now to book, booking closes at 9am Friday 29th July 2011*

Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

Booked and confirmed -I have booked in two adults so if anyone needs another wrist band I should have one to spare.

See you all there


----------



## JollyJack

Yup nearly out of time for booking to get the discount:

It will be a fantastic weekend looking forward to seeing everyone again


----------



## LadyJ

We still have these folks showing un confirmed on the rally list have any of you now booked please

theorch
jasonb
thedoc
cronkle
Jezport

*Only 9 full days left now to book, booking closes at 9am Friday 29th July 2011*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any last minuet attendees for the Western Show :?: if so be quick adding your names and booking with Warners pdq as you only have *7 full days in which to book now.*

Those still showing un confirmed are, have any of you now booked?

theorch
cronkle
Jezport

Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

You are doing a grand job Jacquie, thanks for all your work :wink:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

Last week to book this show.

* Pre-booking to camp with the MHF group closes on Friday morning 29th July at 9am.* If you don't pre-book you will not get the *£2 club booking discount* and Warners will *NOT allow us* to let you camp with MHF.

Only *3* left to confirm their booking now unless anymore have decided to go to the show:

*theorch
ellewell*

Can the above *please* let us know when they have booked so they can be confirmed on our list. If they have now decided not to go could they also let us know so that we can remove them.

Look forward to hearing from you all. Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ

We only have 5 places left now on the rally list so if you are thinking of coming please be quick adding your names and booking with Warners directly as booking closes at *9 am on Friday morning 29th July 2011*

For the non subscribers you can e.mail me when you have booked 
*[email protected]*

Jacquie


----------



## Dinks123

Those of you that have not confirmed....shame on you!! Going to miss out on something good! Thanks Jac and Jen for all your effort!


----------



## LadyJ

*ONLY 3 FULL DAYS NOW TO BOOK* if you haven't booked by 9am on Friday then you won't be camping with us at Malvern.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

*ONLY 2 FULL DAYS NOW TO BOOK FOR THE WESTERN SHOW*

Jacquie


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Jac

Just a thought.

Have you reminded them that we don't want to be sited several miles away from the show, in the middle of a muck heap! :roll:

I know you spoke a few words of wisdom to the organisers after last year (Jen did too I think) but maybe a gentle reminder wouldn't go amiss. :wink:

Looking forward to it. In spite of the long walk and malodorous surroundings it was an excellent show and a great rally.   _(Not so good for those with mobility problems though! 8O )_

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Dave

Unfortunately we get no say in the matter with Warners Shows we just have to go where put  :roll: hopefully this year somewhere a bit nearer to everything.

As to the horse muck I think that will have been all cleared up before we get there this time as we are a couple of weeks later getting there this year so hopefully the showground will be clear.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

You only have about *12 hours *left now in which to book to camp with us at Malvern cause after * 9 AM tomorrow FRIDAY* booking will be closed.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

* BOOKING NOW CLOSED FOR WESTERN SHOW*

You can still pay on the gate but you will *NOT* be allowed to park with us there you will be in General Camping Area.

Jacquie


----------



## Oscarmax

My tickets arrived this morning


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

A slight difference of opinion with our list and Warner's list :roll:

We have on our list but *NOT* on Warner's list

gasmansgoffa
ramblington

Can you guys please check you have Motorhomefacts on your tickets please if not then contact Warner's immediately.

Warner's have on there list the surnames below but I have no idea who you are

Baker Van Reg NK08 GUA
Brockwell Van Reg CU58 AZV
Ellis Van Reg WU06 EPE
Green Van Reg M645 VYC
Kniveton Van Reg FY02 ZCO
Weatherington Van Reg MF10 ZVR

Can you please let me have your user name on here so that I can add you to our list a.s.a.p please.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We also have 2 different camping places at Malvern according to Warner's map :roll:


----------



## nickkdx

Hi,we've booked to stay at show but have asked to collect ticket at show, could you tell me which gate I should use.
Thanks
Nick


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

nickkdx said:


> Hi,we've booked to stay at show but have asked to collect ticket at show, could you tell me which gate I should use.
> Thanks
> Nick


Hi nick,

If you have a look at the site plan Lady J posted you will see an arrow pointing to the campers entrance in the top right hand corner. It is well signposted so you should have no problems. As soon as you drive in they should have an envelop ready for you. It worked for me last year! :wink:

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

nickkdx said:


> Hi,we've booked to stay at show but have asked to collect ticket at show, could you tell me which gate I should use.
> Thanks
> Nick


Hi Nick

Campers usually enter via the Yellow Gate marked on the map

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

A slight difference of opinion with our list and Warner's list

We have on our list but *NOT* on Warner's list

gasmansgoffa

Can you guys please check you have Motorhomefacts on your tickets please if not then contact Warner's immediately.

Warner's have on there list the surnames below but I have no idea who you are

Baker Van Reg NK08 GUA
Brockwell Van Reg CU58 AZV KayeB
Ellis Van Reg WU06 EPE
Kniveton Van Reg FY02 ZCO knivo
Weatherington Van Reg MF10 ZVR boyjohn

Can you please let me have your user name on here so that I can add you to our list a.s.a.p please.

Jacquie


----------



## ramblingon

Hi LadyJ, I have my ticket, I am Green M645 VYC on their list.


----------



## LadyJ

ramblingon said:


> Hi LadyJ, I have my ticket, I am Green M645 VYC on their list.


Thanks Maria thats one solved  only another six to solve now  :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

A slight difference of opinion with our list and Warner's list

We have on our list but NOT on Warner's list

gasmansgoffa



Can you guys please check you have Motorhomefacts on your tickets please if not then contact Warner's immediately.




Warner's have on there list the surnames below but I have no idea who you are

Baker Van Reg NK08 GUA
Brockwell Van Reg CU58 AZV
Ellis Van Reg WU06 EPE
Kniveton Van Reg FY02 ZCO
Weatherington Van Reg MF10 ZVR

Can you please let me have your user name on here so that I can add you to our list a.s.a.p please.


Jacquie


----------



## tony50

*Malvern show*

can anybody advise us whether there are any cycle routes from the show site that does not entail going on the road .

Thanks Tony A .

MOD NOTE: This post has been merged with the original Malvern Show thread, we try to keep to one thread per show to avoid confusion.


----------



## ramblingon

Don't think so. why not goggle earth it? there are a few roads on site enough to justify a bike. There is a walk for dogs across the road.


----------



## andrewball1000

I am now free that weekend so will be attending by paying at the gate and joining the great unwashed in the fields. Yeha!


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Jacquie,

As we will hopefully have collected our new MH on Tuesday or Wednesday, the registration number will be different to the one I booked my tickets under. Do you need to know the exact reg number, as if so please let me know and I will pm it to you? 

Also I know you cannot possibly accomodate each and every persons personal preferences but if it were possible to park up next to my brother (who will most likely arrive before us on Thursday (His username is Boolush) that would be very much appreciated?

Look forward to seeing you all again.

Sue


----------



## clive1821

Hi Andrew looking forward to meeting you again, i guess you'll be in the general camping area if you are paying at the gate... :roll:


----------



## clive1821

Hi sue, I would think you need to let Warners know as they will be the first people you'll see to let you in....


----------



## LadyJ

Sonesta said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> As we will hopefully have collected our new MH on Tuesday or Wednesday, the registration number will be different to the one I booked my tickets under. Do you need to know the exact reg number, as if so please let me know and I will pm it to you?
> 
> Also I know you cannot possibly accomodate each and every persons personal preferences but if it were possible to park up next to my brother (who will most likely arrive before us on Thursday (His username is Boolush) that would be very much appreciated?
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all again.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue

I don't need your new reg but Warner's probablly will

As to Hugh parking next to you we will do our best but if you could arrive together that would be the best way.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I would still like to know who the following folks are so that you can be added to our rally list as Warners say you have booked to camp with us

Ellis Van reg WU06 EPE

Baker Van Reg NK08 GUA


Jacquie


----------



## Sonesta

Thanks Clive and Jacquie  

I have let Warners know and they were fine with it just told me to change the reg no on my ticket. 

Will do our best to arrive together but they are on holiday in Cornwall at the moment and will therefore be coming from that direction and we are coming from Lincolnshire. Will have to arrange to meet in a layby near by.

See you both soon.

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## soundman

andrewball1000 said:


> I am now free that weekend so will be attending by paying at the gate and joining the great unwashed in the fields. Yeha!


Are you taking the missile Andrew?

Soundman


----------



## andrewball1000

soundman said:


> Are you taking the missile Andrew?
> 
> Soundman


not yet, but soon will be. Are you going to be there?


----------



## soundman

andrewball1000 said:


> soundman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking the missile Andrew?
> 
> Soundman
> 
> 
> 
> not yet, but soon will be. Are you going to be there?
Click to expand...

Dare I say HCI on this site?


----------



## ramblingon

Are we in two separate areas or just the one?


----------



## clianthus

ramblingon said:


> Are we in two separate areas or just the one?


According to the map that Warners have sent to the rally marshals we are in one area. We were split into 2 at Newbury this year but I have never known them do that before. LadyJ posted the site map here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1101281.html#1101281

They have been known to change their minds when they come to mark out the pitches though, so not absolutely set in stone, they could still move us.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Hi Jenny,

According to that map we are listed on it twice! :? I hope our location is better than last years.  

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

I would think our location is the area by the Brown Gate but wouldn't bank on it :lol: when JollyJack and us get there Wednesday we will try to post on here just where we are, thats if the internet will work which might be a bit doddgy with all the hills in the area


Jacquie


----------



## moblee

What time does Camping start on the 18th ? 9,10,noon ?

Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ

moblee said:


> What time does Camping start on the 18th ? 9,10,noon ?
> 
> Thanks.


Gates will be open from 8am to 9pm Thur Fri & Sat.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Can you all please download the MHF window poster and add your user names and first names to it and place in your window on arrival, as it does help us to track you down if we need to find you in a sea of white vans :lol:

JollyJack Bob and Andrea and us LadyJ Jacquie & John will hopefully be there on Wednesday and by the time you all start arriving on Thursday we should have found where we are camping :lol:

If by any chance you are not going to make it could you please let us know by giving us a call or by text *NOT* posting on here as we may not have an internet connection.

My number is * 0753 863 6122*

Bob's number is * 0771 582 5128*

Thanks

I am not sure if we are running a raffle but if you do have something you wish to donate please bring it along and maybe someone will do a raffle

Jacquie


----------



## dawnwynne

We'll be there Friday afternoon


----------



## WingPete

*Arrival*

Expect to be there midday on Weds.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Arrival*



WingPete said:


> Expect to be there midday on Weds.


Pete you will not be allowed in on Wednesday its Thursday for campers, only marshal's are allowed in Wednesday.

Jacquie


----------



## WingPete

*Arrival on site*

Am expecting to be onsite on Thurs midday. Weds night will be spent in car park of the Oak Pub.


----------



## badger

Hi Jacquie

Hope you can get your internet working, we will see you around 10.30 Thursday. Git yer stetson on!

Badger


----------



## locovan

I hope everyone enjoys the show.
I so wanted to come but have to be in London on Friday for results of my Bi-Op whether I start the ADAMS Trial on Wednesday or go into 2nd line Chemo as Mr Nasty thinks he can win:evil: 
Please if you have anything for the raffle would you give it to Happyrunner-Mike and Linda as Mike will be running a Raffle to raise money for Mesothelioma UK.
Im so really sad I cant be there as I so wanted to help raise more money for a charity that is so close to my heart.

have a great time 


:smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: Party time


----------



## SilverF1

locovan said:


> I hope everyone enjoys the show.
> I so wanted to come but have to be in London on Friday for results of my Bi-Op whether I start the ADAMS Trial on Wednesday or go into 2nd line Chemo as Mr Nasty thinks he can win:evil:
> Please if you have anything for the raffle would you give it to Happyrunner-Mike and Linda as Mike will be running a Raffle to raise money for Mesothelioma UK.
> Im so really sad I cant be there as I so wanted to help raise more money for a charity that is so close to my heart.
> 
> have a great time
> 
> :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: Party time


Thank you Mavis. Best wishes to you for Friday.


----------



## Hezbez

Sorry you cannot be at Malvern Mave. You and Ray will be missed.
Good thoughts heading your way for your London appointment.


----------



## Zebedee

Dammit Mavis . . . who is going to eat those custard filled doughnuts I was bringing for us? :wink: :lol: :lol: 

All the best for your appointment. Think positive!  

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Evening All from sunny Malvern Showground  well it is at the moment :lol: rain forecast for tomorrow  lets hope they got it wrong.


We are now parked up in our camping area which is by the Brown Gate on the map, we have asked Warners if our lot could come in via the Brown Gate which would be the most sensibile but NO you will have to come in via the Yellow gate and do a detour all though the show ground :roll: 


Bob has placed directional arrows out all over the place and we hope you manage to find us.


We do not have a tap on our pitch so I would come full up with water.
There is a tap on the pitch next door but once that club has vans on it you will only be able to walk over with a can for water.

Toilets are just outside our camping area and elsan emptying.


Have a safe trip here all and we look forward to seeing soon


Jacquie John Robert & Andrea


----------



## ramblingon

With you in spirit- so have we got just the one area? be with you by lunch time, all the best, see you soon.


----------



## JollyJack

Yes all in one area  see you tomorrow


----------



## RobMD

That's a new patch for us!

Beryl has decided to stay at home where my sister will be looking after her, so it will just be me and Merlin.

We hope to arrive around 14.00 hrs, so see you then


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Good luck Mavis! Malvern will not be the same without ya! xx

We are just about to leave Somerset, see you in a couple of hours. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## DustyR

Just wanted to know how much rain if any has there been today as we are coming for the day on Saturday and wondered what state the day parking fields are in. 

There has been floods down this way and would not want to get bogged down in muddy field.


----------



## clive1821

Hi dusty, there has been very little rain here and the ground is very dry, hope you have a nice time here...


----------



## DustyR

Clive

Thanks for the quick reply, hope weather stays dry, look forward to visiting the show.

Dusty


----------



## clive1821

Yes the forecast seems to be ok that the mo, please look us up if you have time...


----------



## WingPete

*Home again*

Just to say, I had a great time at the show, with loads of vendors selling all sorts of gear, The Cowboys and Indians were quite worth watching, and lived the life authentically, (apart from fighting each other ). The music was pretty good for the line dancers to.
Weather was not kind all the time but acceptable.
Only sore point was the kids sounding the car and truck horns in some sort of a challenge game this morning. I had to bellow at them to stop, which had the desired effect. 
The sound of my voice is enough to drown out most others sounds, !  :wink:


----------



## Hezbez

Enjoyed Malvern - show bigger than I expected. Weather kind to us most of the time too.
Pity we had to leave yesterday - but at least the roads were pretty quiet with it being Sunday.

Thanks to all the marshalls for their hard work.
Also, big thanks to Marie for her bandaging skills when I had my wee incident on Saturday night.


----------



## Zebedee

Many thanks to Jac & John and Bob & Andrea for marshalling. It's an unpaid, onerous and thankless task, and their hard work and long hours were much appreciated. 

Morag (Hezbez) has fallen in my estimation though!! 8O 8O

Dozy woman burned her hand on the baking tray *before *she had made the cakes. :lol: :lol:

Hope it's soon better Morag, and we'll compare scars next time we meet! :wink: :lol:

Dave


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Thank you to Jacquie and John, Bob and Andrea for all your hard work.

It was nice to see so many of our rallying friends again and hope to see you all soon.


Paul and Ann


----------



## clive1821

Yes thanks for all the planning and the work carried out by Bob, Andrea, Jac and the every suffering John :lol: as its all unpaid as Dave has pointed out, I was dissapointed to see some complaints directed at both teams, regarding the parking, its all for fun and for everyones enjoyment, all we need is commonsence and understanding, it was a very nice weekend and was supprised as to how large the Malvern show was..... To Bob and Andrea I'm always happy to lend a hand when ever... well done for your understand!!


----------



## georgiemac

Thanks to the marshalls once again for a good weekend. Lovely seeing old and new friends. Hope to see you again soon - Marie and George xx


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

We have landed back at home safely! Thanks to Jacquie and John, Bob and Andrea for looking after us. :wink: You do such a thankless task, one we appreciate very much! 

See you all soon......

Keith and Ros


----------



## badger

Must add my thank to all the Marshalls for their hard work. I know exactly what its like as we were doing the same last weekend at the Blue Rodeo.
Nice to put faces to a few more names, (although we were a bit preoccupied with getting the gear on and going to listen to country bands). Had a bit of an unlucky spell with the van as last weekend the battery died, then the fridge packed up on gas, and this weekend the toilet refused to flush and the last straw was the boiler leaked all over the place. Now awaiting the time, patience and cash to get it all fixed.
Thanks again.
Badger


----------



## Sundial

*Malvern Show*

We thought this was the best Malvern Show that we had attended - the weather was so unexpected and most welcome - we missed the floods at home - happily our home was OK!! 
Thanks to Bob, Andrea, Jac and John as usual - we appreciate all the hard work put into marshalling - much better pitch this year too!

To all those off on their travels - enjoy!! We are envious.....but maybe our time till come if we wish hard enough.....

See you next time!
Sundial


----------



## ktesis

We enjoyed the show as always, the cowboy and indians do make it special!
Thanks to Andrea and Bob and Jac and ken for all their efforts as marshalls (not the cowboy kind!).
Derek & lesley


----------



## moblee

Excellent rally...First time at Malvern,can't wait till next years :!: 

Thanks to the Rally marshalls,our friends & the weather for making this possibly (one of our best ) rallies so far.


----------



## RobMD

Many thanks to Bob & Co. & Jac & John for marshalling - sorry I didn't see you before I left, but I was away before you were about.

A good show as usual, made pleasanter by good weather & good company - heres to next year


----------



## Sonesta

Thanks everyone! :thumbright:

As usual we had an enjoyable weekend and it was lovely to meet up with familiar faces again and nice to add new faces to names! Ooh ... I didn't realise Zebedee was quite so handsome. 

We are currently staying on a peaceful little CL only 2 mins away from the Malvern showground (it only opened as a CL 2 weeks ago) and so us and my brother and his family are spending a couple of days here before we head off back home again.

Thanks again.

Sue x


----------



## Zebedee

Sonesta said:


> Ooh ... I didn't realise Zebedee was quite so handsome.


Flattery gets you everywhere Sue - but I think you need a guide dog!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:



Sonesta said:


> We are currently staying on a peaceful little CL only 2 mins away from the Malvern showground (it only opened as a CL 2 weeks ago) and so us and my brother and his family are spending a couple of days here before we head off back home again.
> Sue x


It's nice there isn't it, and will be even better when Sophie and her Mum have had the improvements done.

I asked her for details so I can enter an accurate description in our database . . . will do so later on.

Dave


----------



## WingPete

*Gt Western Show, Malvern*

Not sure of accuracy of information heard at Malvern this past weekend, but it was suggested that due to the great number of people wanting to attend, future shows will be pre-book only.
I tend to agree with that in principle, as it was obvious that the spaces were pretty well filled by Thurs evening and still people were arriving on Sat. and having difficulty in finding a parking spot that conformed with standards expected.

Mod Note

Merged into the original Western thread as we don't like to have 2 thread on the same subject


----------



## locovan

I have just Paid the £150.00 Raised by the raffle at the show which then gave us £37.50 in gift aid
I would like to Thank Mike and Linda (Happyrunner) for all the hard work they did to raise so much and all the members who donated prizes and then bought so many raffle tickets --well done.

Thanks to http://www.britstops.com for your 1 year subscription and www.taffymorgans.co.uk for your lovely T shirt etc
http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/ for the portable rotary line 
:wink:


----------



## jonno8007

*Malevern Show GREAT TiME*

First time I've been able to manage to attend and it was really a great experienece and I will definitely be back. Thanks to the marshalls for their hard work.

Regards
John


----------



## CaptainBligh

Thanks to Bob, Andrea, Jac and John for all their hard work marshalling us all.

Brgds Captain & Mrs Bligh


----------



## JollyJack

*Malvern Show 2011*

Thanks to everyone who came to Malvern: great weekend. Thanks particularly to Jac & John. Also to Diane & Clive and Mike & Linda. Another great week end with Motorhome facts -  It was really nice to see everyone again and make some new friends as well: long may it continue - looking forward to next year already


----------



## Polo

Its good to see that you all enjoyed Malvern. For us it was a hectic time and we only managed to get a couple of hours off during the day, so when we had finished we were just too whacked to come and say hallo, especially as you were the opposite end of the showground to us! Still I did managed to say a few 'hallos' as some of you arrived.

Polo (Beth) and Himself (Ray)


----------



## ambegayo

*Great Western Motorhome*

Thanks to the steward, appreciate the hard work you do in preparation! The show was the best so far, loved the music.
New friends made and old ones met. 
Thanks again, Wendy


----------



## clianthus

Thanks to Bob & Andrea (Jollyjack) and Jacquie & John (LadyJ) for marshalling an excellent rally, also Mike & Linda for organising the raffle.

This was my first time at Malvern and I was pleasantly surprised by the number of trade stands, although I did resist most of the temptations to spend. 

It was also my first time at a show when I wasn't the marshal! I didn't realise how relaxing it was :lol: :lol: 

It was lovely to meet up with old friends and once again meet some new faces.


----------



## nickkdx

Thanks to all marshals and raffle crew, it was a good weekend


----------



## Happyrunner

*Malvern Show.*

Hi All,

Sorry this post is very late, but just want to thank you all for supporting the raffle - the final sum raised was £157.08??( Don't ask!) which I will round up to £160. Very well done to you all and a special 'Thank you' to my four helpers - Lewis, Dean, Owen and Luke for helping me sell all the tickets.

Thanks also to Jolly Jack and Mrs Jack, Lady J and Mr. J who worked very hard to keep us all in order.

Always great to be out with you lovely people.

Linda.


----------



## tinaeden

*Malvern show*

I would like to thank all the stewards for all the work done on our behalf, it was a very good show and good to meet everyone .


----------

